# marshall pots needed



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

Where can I get some new pots for a marshall amp?
Mine are toast, found a place in the states that has them but would like to know if there is somewhere a little closer to home. Didn't try any of the big stores like Steve's music.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Rocco said:


> Where can I get some new pots for a marshall amp?
> Mine are toast, found a place in the states that has them but would like to know if there is somewhere a little closer to home. Didn't try any of the big stores like Steve's music.


There's more than one kind, depending on the amp.

Good luck finding a Canadian source for audio taper pots! As a tech I gave up years ago and just order from the states.

http://www.tubesandmore.com is a good source.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## FortinAmps (Oct 10, 2008)

Rocco said:


> Where can I get some new pots for a marshall amp?
> Mine are toast, found a place in the states that has them but would like to know if there is somewhere a little closer to home. Didn't try any of the big stores like Steve's music.


You can contact JAM Industries in Montreal directly:
http://www.jamindustries.com/e/contact.html

They are the Canadian Dist. for Marshall.

If that doesn't work out, shoot me an email, I'm have them in one of my parts drawers :wink:

Cheers,
Mike


----------

